# Solved: windows 8 apps won't open



## mattistech (Apr 17, 2011)

Only some of my apps wont open like photos or maps but the app store and ie work so what's going on? I know for a fact that its not a resolution problem.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any error messages?


----------



## mattistech (Apr 17, 2011)

nope it dosent even try to open


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

"photos" is not a program. That's a file type. I haven't installed Windows 8 yet, but I'm sure it's capable of opening pictures.


----------



## mattistech (Apr 17, 2011)

actuallt I have just realized that only internet explorer and the windows store are the only full screen apps that open. some of the apps that don't open are calendar,people,videos,weather,photos, and messaging.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You must have a bad install if most of the apps don't open.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that the problem is some combination of your machine, Windows 8 and the Apps; and suspect that there is nothing you can do about it. I had the same type of problem with the Consumer Preview and Release Preview installed as a VirtualBox guest on two different laptops. The exact problems varied over those four installations. When I installed Windows 8 RP directly on one of the laptops that problem went away (but other weirdness remained). My conclusion was and is that Windows 8 is very dependent on the hardware for correct operation.


----------

